# Busco beach and carolina adventure world



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Well on our way to the MIMB ride we're going to busco beach and CAW. Anyone want to meet us there and ride with us. 

We'll be at busco from August 27-28.

CAW from August 29-31.

So who want to join up and show us around..... then y'all might as well follow us down. :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Would but I have to work those weekends. Let us know what you think of caw after riding busco,I've been wanting to try caw just haven't made it yet


----------



## yeknom (Jul 21, 2011)

caw is well worth the trip, got about a hundred miles of trail, rocks, hill climbs, mud, (real mud) water a couple tracks, a race pit or two.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Well since the hurricane is coming though looks like we won't be going to busco and we'll just go straight to Carolina Adventure World on the 27 thru the 31. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

I will be there on sunday. There is a xc/harescramble race at CAW this sunday. The race will actually be across the road from CAW, but it isthere property.
The race does not affect riding or camping in the park. But if you are there, and want to watch some racin, or race yourself, come on over.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Were hitting busco beach sept 15th until Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

BF2012 said:


> I will be there on sunday. There is a xc/harescramble race at CAW this sunday. The race will actually be across the road from CAW, but it isthere property.
> The race does not affect riding or camping in the park. But if you are there, and want to watch some racin, or race yourself, come on over.


That sounds cool might just have to try it out. You going to b in it?


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Raced the series for years. Had a bad get off earlier this year, wrist got trashed.
Miss racing awful; trying to keep myself talked out of racing again. Was out of work; fmla 9 weeks. 
If you ride over on your quad, i will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Wish I knew something bout it. Entry fee and to be honest I'm not really sure what kind of racing that is

So after looking it up don't think ill be getting into that. Seems like all sports and dirt bikes


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

kids quads at 0900, kids dirtbikes at 1000, adult dirtbikes at 1200, quads at 1500. 
mostly sport quads, usually a couple popo's, an a couple rene's will be all the utility quads to represent. i have been thinkin bout runnin the brute later in the year.


----------

